# Vodafone bill :(



## Grá86 (6 Apr 2009)

Hey All

I'm in my final year in college. 

I have a student loan of 7k which I'm paying interest only on til August.

A 2k credit card with MBNA which I'm paying 100a month on as its over limit and they agreed this price til May

And a 1000Euro overdraft which is always over drawn.

My rent is 520Euro a month and I'm covered with it til May, then I'm hoping I'll get a job, or at least have the dole.

Problem now is I've just got a bill from mobile I completey forgot about form Jan, apparantly I owe 300Euro, but I closed my account the week before that bill came I think, and never got another letter about it til now. Now I don't know what to do because I have no spare money, I can't pay it and its says they're calling debt collectors etc. It also says they are putting my name in Stubbs, but I'm pretty sure they need a court order to do that? 

I don't know what to do  Its been a really tough year money wise and I wasn't sure I'd see the end of it, now I've exams in 3 weeks and stressing out about this too, really don't know what to do. If anyone has any advice I'd really really appreciate it,

thank you

Sorry just checked the guidelines, heres a summary:

Incoming

Work: 80Euro a week

Outgoing:
MBNA 100 a month
Loan 58 euro a month
Rent 520 (have this covered til may)


----------



## Silver2 (6 Apr 2009)

You dont say which bank your current overdraft is with, but most banks offer interest free overdrafts to students and if you contact them and state you would like to increase it by say 500euro the may accommodate you.


----------



## Grá86 (6 Apr 2009)

I'll try that, I'm not sure though as I tried to top up my loan and was refused.  Its AIB.


----------



## Gus2008 (6 Apr 2009)

I had a similar problem with Vodafone a few years ago. You should phone them, and explain your situation. Offer to make payments of €X a week, until the debt is cleared. 

If it is billpay, did you have to pay a deposit when you joined? If so, this should be deducted from the €300 you owe them. Check that they've done this, as they hadn't in my case.


----------



## Grá86 (6 Apr 2009)

I did pay a deposit that I was meant to get back in 3 months but I said this to them before and they said they had no record of it 

I tried calling today but it used up all my credit as was put on hold, and can't buy more.  I'm back on prepay now.

I emailed about installments though, said I could pay 100 a month, my friend said she'd help me out with the first 100.  So hopefully that might work.


----------



## Silver2 (6 Apr 2009)

Just to let you know i had a 1000 euro interest free overdraft facility in place with AIB, and i needed some extra money quick so i wrote them a letter stating I needed a extra 500 included a copy of my examination letter and the increased it for me.

You only have 3 weeks to your exams, so if i was you i would try to get the bank to increase the limit.

If not ur best bet would be to open a Ulster bank account..the have good interest free overdraft facilities in place depending on the level your at..

Good luck with you exams !!


----------



## Grá86 (6 Apr 2009)

I applied there today on 24hour banking.  I'm just really worried about it. On the plus side though I got 5 calls about job interviews today 

Would ulster bank give me an overdraft when money isn't going into that account though?

Thanks a million for the replies.  I'm just trying to be positive about it, things like this have happened before and I've always sorted them out so hopefully I'll get this sorted too.  I just don't want to mess up my credit rating because of a phone bill.


----------



## Silver2 (6 Apr 2009)

[broken link removed]


Banks tend to be ok to students in the short term. Really 500 interest free to them isnt a lot..but its the difference between surviving when ur a student.


----------



## Grá86 (8 Apr 2009)

Hey guys

I didn't get the overdraft I applied for , so going to try Ulster Bank tomorrow.  

Fingers crossed.


----------

